# I need to brine my meat!



## martin (Nov 23, 2007)

Okay, I got the loins (thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s not what my wife says 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ), pork loins that is, but could not find Prague meat cures. I plan to use the loins for Canadian bacon. I could only find Morton Tender Quick (not the Sugar Cure). The brine recipe on the container lists one cup Morton to four cups of water and to brine the meat for 24 hours. I am looking at going seven days in the brine and pumping the meat. So, does this sound about right? 1 tablespoon of the Tender Quick for each pound of meat I plan on brining??? But that leaves some holes; should I add any sugar, kosher salt, and how do I gauge how much water to use. I will use some other spices but the main ingredients need to be firmed up.

Any help from all you bacon, brining, experts will be accepted. 

Wahooâ€¦..smoke it if you got it!!!!

Martin


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 23, 2007)

I beleive the package also suggests 1 tablespoon per pound of meat? I'll look it up but it says on the bag somewhere.

Other than using the Tender Quick vice Praugue powder follow the rest of the recipe exactly.

This is my Canadian Bacon Brine using Tender Quick
1 gallon water                                                                    
Tender Quick (1 tablespoon/lbs of meat)                           
3/4 cup kosher salt                                                 
4 bay leaves                                                        
1 cup brown sugar                            
1 tablespoon garlic powder                                                                    
1 tablespoon cloves 
3 tablespoons  Mrs. Dash Seasoning                        
1 tablespoon Juniper berries  (crushed) optional                                  
1/2 tablespoon black peppercorns   (crushed)                                   
4 tablespoons pure Vermont maple syrup                                                                    
3 tablespoons brandy optional

Hope this helps!


----------



## martin (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you for a very prompt response. The package does list that ratio for a dry cure. I was not sure if the ratio would remain the same when going wet.

Thank you so much for your help. One other question, I read in a thread earlier today about the "dreaded white smoke." What does that mean? I would imagine that white smoke may impart a bitter taste but I am just guessing. If you get the white smoke can you close down the dampers or should it go more open to get rid of it? Lots and lots of questions. I guess thats what you get when your anal retentive. At least I recognize it which I have been told is the first step to recovery.

Martin


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 24, 2007)

martin

the morton recipe for canadian bacon is 1 Tb TQ per pound of loin and 1t of sugar per pound  this is a dry rub leave in the fridge for 3-5 days rinse off loin and soak it in cold water for 30 min then smoke i have never used a brine for making canadian bacon hope this helps
huey


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 24, 2007)

Martin -

White smoke is when you have to much smoke - white and bilowy! You want a very light pale thin blue smoke that is very hard to see - thin whisps of smoke. If you can smell it it's smoking, you don't need clouds of white smoke that makes the fod bitter and ful of creasol (?).

Something like this:


----------



## martin (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the help; but I have again encountered another problem. My wife says I have more problems then a math book, but what does she knowâ€¦..Einstein, I think not

Anyway, I got all my brine fixings and the loins from Costco. The loins were packaged two per pack, cryo-sealed, and each looked about 3â€ to 4â€ or so in diameter. I got the brine all nice and mixed, cooled and began to get the loins ready. When I took them out of their packaging I found that I have been deceived, yes, I am gullible; there were four small ones in each pack rather than two larger ones. In essence the store package that looked like two lions of 3â€ to 4â€ came out to four with each one about 2.â€ They look more like the belly cut of a tuna fillet than a pork loin. I am thinking about tying two together next week when I go to smoke so that they are bigger or larger in diameter. Does anyone think this will help or should I just go with some small in diameter Canadian bacon? I am afraid they will look like Slim Jims rather than Canadian bacon.

Any help would be appreciated

â€œStep into a Slim Jim!â€

Martin


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 24, 2007)

Martin -

I'll still work I use the small ones for english muffins! They're on sale alot!


----------

